# preipaid credit card&seedbotiqe



## Pothead420 (May 1, 2008)

does anyone here no if gypsy nirvanas seed botiqe takes pre-paid visa, mastercard, or any other or has anyone used this way to purchase before


----------



## Mutt (May 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure they do, but shoot em an email to make sure.


----------



## Fadeux (May 1, 2008)

prepaid visas work just like regular visas. If they take visa, then they take a prepaid one too.


----------



## benamucc (May 1, 2008)

i've ordered from the botique with a prepay cc before.  i'm in the middle of another order the same way with them. 

I wore my hat and shades to the grocery store, and bought it with cash.


----------



## Fadeux (May 1, 2008)

benamucc said:
			
		

> I wore my hat and shades to the grocery store, and bought it with cash.



A hat and shades? Really? Isn't that a little much? Just for the hell of it, next time I buy one I'm going to wear a pirate costume...


----------



## Pothead420 (May 1, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> A hat and shades? Really? Isn't that a little much? Just for the hell of it, next time I buy one I'm going to wear a pirate costume...


im going to get one tonigth just for fun im gonna wear nylons on my head lol you think they'll call the cops:hubba::hubba: just playing ofcourse lmao im gonna use my gas mask


----------



## benamucc (May 1, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> A hat and shades? Really? Isn't that a little much?


 
Oh, yea...WAAAYY too much.  It's still snowing where I live tho, so you have to do SOMETHING with your time :hubba:


----------



## G_48911 (May 1, 2008)

thanks for asking this.i was wondering this myself.Also,for all you americans,do these seeds just show up in your mailbox or do they get delivered by a delivery truck? (like u.p.s.?)


----------



## Fadeux (May 1, 2008)

I ordered from http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/

They're out of the UK, they take prepaid cc's, their prices are fantastic, shipping was cheap, they package VERY discreetly  and it only took less than a week to get to me via USPS.


----------



## Cyclops (May 3, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> I ordered from http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/
> 
> They're out of the UK, they take prepaid cc's, their prices are fantastic, shipping was cheap, they package VERY discreetly and it only took less than a week to get to me via USPS.


 
If your in Australia they arrive at the Post Office and a note gets placed in your letterbox asking you to pick them up from the local post office.

I only mention this because ID is required when you make the pickup. That makes for a nervous few minutes but its all good, just the way the PO opperates here.


----------

